# Lindsay Lohan soll die Tochter eines Mafioso spielen



## Mandalorianer (8 Apr. 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan als Victoria Gotti?*

*Lindsay Lohan soll angeblich Victoria Gotti, die Tochter des bekannten Mafioso John Gotti, spielen.*​

Die Schauspielerin, die in den vergangenen Jahren weniger wegen ihrer Filme als vielmehr wegen ihrer privaten Skandale in die Schlagzeilen geriet, soll nun wieder vor die Kamera treten. Angeblich befindet sie sich in Gesprächen für die Rolle der Victoria Gotti, der Tochter des berüchtigten New Yorker Mafioso John Gotti, in einem Film über dessen Leben. In 'Gotti: Three Generations' wird außerdem John Travolta einen Part übernehmen.

Gottis Sohn, John Gotti Jr., hat am Drehbuch des Films mitgearbeitet, bei den Dreharbeiten werden außerdem andere Mitglieder der Gotti-Familie mit von der Partie sein.

Mark Fiore, ausführender Produzent des Projekts verrät gegenüber 'Entertainment Weekly': "Wir haben einen echten Blick in das Innere. John Jr. wird jede Frage beantworten, die man ihm stellt. Die Gotti-Familie versucht nicht, irgendetwas zu verheimlichen."

1992 kam Gotti, der im Jahr 2002 starb, wegen fünf Morden, Mordkomplott, organisierter Kriminalität, Behinderung der Justiz, illegalem Glücksspiel, Erpressung, Steuerhinterziehung und Wucherei vor Gericht und wurde zu einer lebenslänglichen Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt.

Lohan soll, wie diese Woche bekannt wurde, noch für einen anderen Film in Frage kommen. In 'Eyes of a Dreamer', der Geschichte des Mörders Charles Manson, soll sie die Schauspielerin Sharon Tate darstellen, die während ihrer Schwangerschaft 1969 von Mansons Anhängern ermordet wurde.

Quelle:BANG Media International

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (8 Apr. 2011)

na dann sind wir mal gespannt. :thx:


----------



## Franky70 (8 Apr. 2011)

Das mit Sharon Tate war schon Wahnsinn damals.


----------



## Punisher (3 Mai 2011)

warten wir es ab


----------

